# Scratch Advice



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can get the endometrial scratch done in the North West (Chester/Liverpool/Manchester/Warrington)?

I plan to have this done first week in June.

Thanks!

x


----------



## mandalay (Sep 20, 2013)

Please try Mr James Armatage in Nantwich. He is a consultant gynaecologist with his own fertility practice in Nantwich Cheshire. 
http://www.jamesarmatage.co.uk/
He performed a corrective uterus op on me in January. He does the scratch that you are looking for.
I cannot praise him highly enough. He is easy to talk to as well as highly experienced in his field. The treatment prices were very fair. 
Please contact his secretary, Hilary. She will help.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

You could also try Manchester Fertility, based in Cheadle (just off the M56) or Mr Gazvani, who practises from Spire Murreyfield in between Chester and Liverpool x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was just going to say Manchester Fertility, they will do it if you aren't a patient there whereas some clinics will only do their own patients 

L x


----------



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for your replies ladies I will try Manchester and Nantwich.

x


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

If you're not already sorted out, Luciano Nardo at the Reproductive Health Group at Daresbury near Warrington does this and has done research on it, so he seems pretty clued up. http://www.reproductivehealthgroup.co.uk/latest-news/endometrial-scratch-increase-pregnancy-rates/

I've seen the brand new clinic there and really liked it. X

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

